# frameworks



## Eugénie (24 Septembre 2004)

bonjour,

je débute la programmation sur Mac OSX.
ma question : qu'est-ce qu'un framework sous Mac ? une library dynamique ou statique ?
Je développe avec QT. Comment lier la lib.framework à mon application ?

merci !

Eugénie.


----------



## tatouille (24 Septembre 2004)

c'est un shared object 

 :love:  

-F/Library/Frameworks -framework MonFramework

tu peux utiliser @executable_path@ pour une application comportant des
private frameworks


Je te conseillerais de faire un tour ici http://developer.apple.com/


----------



## Eugénie (24 Septembre 2004)

donc il faut le lier dans le makefile et non le loader dans le code ?


mes frameworks sont dans /System/Library/Frameworks/ ça pose pb ?

parce que j'ai un framework que je loade grâce à la classe QLibrary de QT et il n'arrive pas à le loader...


----------



## tatouille (24 Septembre 2004)

la recherche se fait par defaut dans

/Library/Frameworks
/System/Library/Frameworks
$home/Library/Frameworks


donc -f MonFramework devrait suffir

gcc main.c -o app  -f MonFramework -L/usr/lib -lsomelib

ou 


ln -s /System/Library/Frameworks/MonFramework.framework/MonFramework ./libMonFramework.dylib

gcc main.c -o app  -L. -lMonFramework -I/System/Library/Frameworks/MonFramework.framework/Headers -L/usr/lib -lsomelib



J'espère que tu comprends ce petit jeux


----------



## Eugénie (24 Septembre 2004)

eh bien, je fais exactement ça... donc j'avais bien compris.

donc je vois pas pourquoi ça marche pas...
donc je retourne faire des tests 

merci pour l'explication en tout cas !


----------



## tatouille (24 Septembre 2004)

même ici tu as le droit de cliquer sur ma boule bleue
  :love:


----------



## Eugénie (24 Septembre 2004)

je connaissais pas le système de la boule à facettes  

excuse mon ignorance  

c'est corrigé


----------



## tatouille (24 Septembre 2004)

pas grave c'est un coup ds l'eau pour moi car tu es nouvelle
il faut que tu passes le cap des 50


----------



## Eugénie (24 Septembre 2004)

oulà !

euh... merci pour le coup dans l'eau...


----------



## tatouille (24 Septembre 2004)

ho c'est la règle c'est débile mais c'est comme ca


----------



## arnolix (30 Septembre 2004)

c'est quoi cette règle débile de 50. 50 âneries je peux en poster en 10 mn.


----------



## tatouille (1 Octobre 2004)

va dans le bar tu comprendras que voila toute la règle du concours
mais bon essayons de garder ce thread pour les questions

C'est quoi un Framework sous OSX ?

Le CoreFoundation et ses "secrets"


----------

